# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  أونلاين واتســــــــــــــــــاب

## الجامرابي

*كنت و الحبيب الدلميت في واجب عزاء بنهر النيل و في طريق العودة طرحت عليه فكرة انشاء مجموعة واتساب تضم اﻷحبة أعضاء المنتدى العزيز و هي امتداد للفكرة التي طبقها اﻷخوة في منتدى الجماهير و وجدت رواجا
اتفقنا على أن أنزل البوست و يقوم الدلميت بمتابعة البوست لضم الاعضاء للمجموعة

أها خد عندك يا هندسة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*فكرة ممتازة لربط الاعضاء
ارجو ان تجد القبول
الدلميت  واتس آب
                        	*

----------


## hamada7777

*hamada7777
فكرة جيدة وتجد التاييد منى وتعمل ربط الاحباء فى مريخاب اونلاين 
جزيل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*معااااااااااااااااااااكم
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*تمام سعادتك 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كلام رائع يا اونلايناب نؤيد الفكرة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*وخليكم نشيطين مش زى ناس الرقاق يالنمل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*فكرة رائعة ليتها تنفذ و تصبح حقيقة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فكرة ممتازة من اناس اروع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فكرة مميزة ويمكنها ربط الاعضاء ببعضهم البعض 

خاصة اخبار التسجيلات هذه الايام 

وكمان الفائدة بتكون لو الواحد بقى بعيد من الانترنت او حدثت 
له اي مشكلة يمكنه ان يرتبط بالاعضاء ويعلموه بالاخبار اول باول 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*معاااااااااااااااااكم
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*فكره ممتازه 
 عادل حسب الرسول عباس
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

* معكم فى كل شئ ياصفوة بس دورى وكاس وكاريكا حرااااااااااااااااااام ياناااااااااااااااااس 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فكرة مممتازة لكن نرجوا إلا تكون على حساب دخول المنتدى
بمعنى ان يكتفى الناس بالأخبار وينوموا فى المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فكره ممتازه 


*

----------


## habashi

*فكره جميلة وبتقرب الناس من بعض أكثر
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*تسلمو يا صفوة 
الباقر الشيخ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*القروب ماشي تمام
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فكرة ممتازة
2222
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*فكرة جيدة ( موافقووووووووووووووووون )
          سيف الدين المقبول 

*

----------


## كسباوى

*فكرة جميلة جدا ومفيدة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله استمتعت ايما متعة بالتواصل مع الأحباب أونلايناب عبر الواتساب . . . ألف شكر على الفكرة و سرعة التنفيذ
*

----------


## Husamwax

*فكرة ممتازة 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*انا زاتى معاكم
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*فكره جميله جدا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*جملة وهادفة ومفيدة,الفكرة...
عثمان الحاج
محرر (كفر ووتر الإلكترونية)
التعريف للتعبير عن الإستعداد لخدمة الزعيم والصفوة.

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*لؤي الحاج
                        	*

----------


## عمراحمد

*فكره والله جميلة جدا واتمني من كل الاعضاء الانضمام اليها
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*العدد حتي الآن وصل 24 عضوا
المرحلة الاولي 50 عضوا
                        	*

----------


## جكنون

*فكره جميله معاكم

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*بالتوفيق إن شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*ود الخلا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

* ابراهيم تاج الدين
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ناصر صلاح الدين 

شقيق نادر الداني 


*

----------


## diaamahi

*ضياء الماحي  +
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*فكرة رائعه تعمل على ربط الاعضاء 
*

----------


## العكادي

*العكادي حاج حمد
                        	*

----------


## mohammedsalim70

*القروب دا بعد دا بتحصل ياصفوة لو في  طريقه ضيف دا
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

* عباس التنقر
*

----------


## العليقي

*فكرة ممتازة
العليقي

*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*ابراهيم رحمة الله
                        	*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*معتز فضل الله كرار
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

فكرة مممتازة لكن نرجوا إلا تكون على حساب دخول المنتدى
بمعنى ان يكتفى الناس بالأخبار وينوموا فى المنتدى
00966509794054



سبقتني وقلتها يا دوك 
هي ستقتل المنتدي ارجو ان يتريث الاخوة قليلا فيها
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الحاج

*حفاظا علي خصوصية الصفوة,نرجو من الإدارة مسح أرقام الهواتف بعد إضافتها للواتس آب,ثانيا وحتي لا يؤثر دخول الواتس آب علي دخول المنبر يستحسن لو يتم نشر الأخبار المتعلقة بالزعيم هنا وهناك,,
رأيكم؟
*

----------


## الدلميت

*وصل العدد المضاف للمجموعة حتي الامس 33 عضوا
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*00966543393062
محي الدين طه الركيني
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نهر النيل
					

حفاظا علي خصوصية الصفوة,نرجو من الإدارة مسح أرقام الهواتف بعد إضافتها للواتس آب,ثانيا وحتي لا يؤثر دخول الواتس آب علي دخول المنبر يستحسن لو يتم نشر الأخبار المتعلقة بالزعيم هنا وهناك,,
رأيكم؟





تم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*فكرة جميلة
وفقكم الله

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ماشين تمام والقروب ماشاء الله عليه
اخر تجانس وونسات وفرفشه
ومهما حصل ماحياثر ع البيت الكبير اولاين
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

كنت و الحبيب الدلميت في واجب عزاء بنهر النيل و في طريق العودة طرحت عليه فكرة انشاء مجموعة واتساب تضم اﻷحبة أعضاء المنتدى العزيز و هي امتداد للفكرة التي طبقها اﻷخوة في منتدى الجماهير و وجدت رواجا
اتفقنا على أن أنزل البوست و يقوم الدلميت بمتابعة البوست لضم الاعضاء للمجموعة

أها خد عندك يا هندسة



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
دى معناها نفسى انقطع من الجرى عشان احصلكم واسجل 
سسسسسسسسسسسسجلونى معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ان المبنبر وهو من جمعنا 
بعد الحب فى الله سبانه وتعالى 
ثم الحب فى المريخ 
فاذا لن يجرمنا شنان الوتساب 
على التواصل هنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*دا هنا مناقشة مواضيع المريخ ،، و هناك المريخ و السياسة و الاجتماعيات و حاجات تانية حامية ابن ادريس ،،
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الخلا
					

دا هنا مناقشة مواضيع المريخ ،، و هناك المريخ و السياسة و الاجتماعيات و حاجات تانية حامية ابن ادريس ،،



نعم 
اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
دى معناها نفسى انقطع من الجرى عشان احصلكم واسجل 
سسسسسسسسسسسسجلونى معاكم



رسل رقم هاتفك
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*تسلم يا مدير
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*وصلنا الي الرقم 35
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونتمنى الاستفاده 
*

----------


## أبو رشاد

*فكرة أكثر من رائعة بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
عبد الوهاب آدم جديد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*وصلنا الرقم 36
وتبقت فقط 14 فرصة
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*سجلوني 2222
                        	*

----------


## محمدعطا

*يامريخاب الواتسااب معانا تمام التمام انا خارج السودان (دبي) ويشرفني التعرف على المجموعه وبعدين اخبار المريخ اول باول والاخبار السودانيه

شكرا على الفكره الرئعه
                        	*

----------


## محمدعطا

*عفوا رقم التلفون للاعضا فقط   واتساب وبس اخبار التسجيلات ياجماعه الدعيع وقع قوام ياحبايب العارف يقول

تحية حب لكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## محمدعطا

*ياشباب اتكرمو علينا  بي الواتساب في النتظار
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تمــــــــــام
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اها يا الدلميت انتهيت من الارقام الجديدة دي عشان نحذفها .
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

اها يا الدلميت انتهيت من الارقام الجديدة دي عشان نحذفها .



الاخ امام 
كل الارقام نزلت حتي الاخ عابدين ( ابو احمد )

امسح احذف ا....
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تبقت فقط 13 فرصة للتسجيل
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*انا  في الواتساب   ما شايل  كووووورةههههههههههه اكيد  معاكم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا سجلوني معاكم 0912523021
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فكرة جيدة لربط كل المريخاب مع بعض ولزيادة المعرفة بين كل اعضاء المنتدي
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*الجامرااااااااااابي ماتنساني عماد البركة  00966500509034
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*​0923168038
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*بلول
00966500484987
*

----------


## Awad Abdulhafeez

*00966509033623
                        	*

----------


## الزبير

*الزبير موسى 
0912219842
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*صراحه فكره ممتازة ربنا يقويكم
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*طبعا معاكم 966551537199
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*0097433952678
*

----------


## monzir ana

*ارجو من الادمن اضافتي اخوكم منذر 0912447484
*

----------


## الدلميت

*وصلنا عدادنا 45 صفويا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

وصلنا عدادنا 45 صفويا





انا بى الخمسة الباقيين 

سجلوووووووووووونى 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*فكرة  رائعة  معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اضيفو عمو عزو يا دلميت الجن 
0912390313
                        	*

----------


## ابو بوش

*معاكم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود الباقر

*249912303524+
                        	*

----------


## ود الخلا

*عدنا ليكم بالرقم +23563683544 

يلا يا شباب اضافة سريعة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*معاااااااااااااااااااكم 
0121576036
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الاخوة الصفوة اكتمل العدد المسموح به في القروب 50
ونعذر عن اي اضافات اخري الا اذا انسحب احدهم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*هناك فرصة لاضافة اثنين من الصفوة للقروب
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*00966555366439
شيلوني معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*خلونا كنبه احطياطى اصلو انا  فى فريق الحله كنبه ههههه 00966501251616
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*0125077939 
رضوان عقال
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*0910622840 ايمن الطاهر
                        	*

----------

